# I've Got a New Agent! PLUS : A little giveaway over on Facebook...



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Forgive me for doing such a public happy dance, but I've signed on with a new literary agent today and couldn't be happier about it. Considering the previous two agents I had were less-than-stellar, I'm thrilled about the prospects with this new one. He seems perfectly attuned to what I want to accomplish.

It's been a very very very good day!!!



PS: Giveaway tonight over on my fan page at Facebook: http://bit.ly/ATkhv Join the fun! Thanks!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats!  Good luck with this one!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Carol!    3rd time's the charm, right?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  Happy dance with you.  
deb


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh Grats!!!  That is fantastic!

Trish


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Deb & Trish!  Much appreciated!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Any pics of the happy dance?


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh most definitely not. The last time I allowed myself to be taped dancing was at my wedding and I was imitating James Brown.  Let's just say it's not a very pretty sight, lol...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I emailed a link of your book to my son.  I have sent it to his Iphone.  
Thanks.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

BTW, I didn't want to necessarily start a new thread for this, but if any of you are on Facebook, please come join my fan page here: http://bit.ly/ATkhv I do a lot of giveaways of the books I've written previously just because I happen to love my fans. I'm doing another giveaway tonight - most likely one of the Rogue Angel books I've penned. Please join the fun if you're interested! Thanks!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I became a fan of yours on facebook.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Brittay!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I became a fan!  Congratulations on the new agent.  An interesting thread would probably be our 'agent from Hell' stories.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Ha! There might be enough to swamp the board!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> Thanks Brittay!


You're welcome.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I usually do a few giveaways of my print books every couple of weeks or so.  I may also expand and try to figure out how to do Kindle book giveaways of my various ebook(s). Has anyone done that before or know how to do that? It seems I would probably have to buy a gift certificate from Amazon, but I wonder if there's a way to "target it," so to speak, so it would be used for my book, Parallax.  Gotta check into that...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There was one author who gave out a $5.00 GC when he received an email confirmation of the purchase of his book.  Not sure that really helps you.  

deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

jonfmerz said:


> I may also expand and try to figure out how to do Kindle book giveaways of my various ebook(s). Has anyone done that before or know how to do that?


I was wondering the very same question. I had not entertained the idea of a gift certificate, but unless anyone knows of other methods I might pursue that.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure, but I appreciate the input!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Could you email a copy to the winner in a format they could download to their K?
I believe Jeff has done that before.
deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Deb.  I'm going to look into these options.  And thanks, Jon, for bringing it up.  You might get free books out of it


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I actually sell my stuff direct as well as on Amazon, so it would be a matter of knowing what formats the Kindle can read beyond the native .azw Kindle format, I guess.  I'll look into it - thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure if you PM'd Jeff he would have much better answers for you.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> I actually sell my stuff direct as well as on Amazon, so it would be a matter of knowing what formats the Kindle can read beyond the native .azw Kindle format, I guess. I'll look into it - thanks!


Your best bet is Mobipocket - .azw is basically DRM wrapped around a mobi file.


----------

